# Very slow connection to my DLINK router



## sam1441 (Sep 12, 2007)

From yesterday when i access my dlink 524 router IP address with any browser, it's taking "days" until the router interface shows up, and then another 2 day navigating within the menu. i tried to restart the router, didn't help.

Thank u

J.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does this happen on all the machines connected to the router or just one?

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## sam1441 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have no other machins here to try  but it worked fine from here all the time.

- errors i get some times when connecting: "res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll/dnserror.htm#http://192.168.0.1/"

- router model - dlink di-524
- wireless usb adapter - dlink DWL-G122
- os: win xp mce 2005 sp2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## sam1441 (Sep 12, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:57:10, on 30/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\TurboFTP\tftpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Link\AirPlus G\AirGCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\WZCSLDR2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\program files\EcoSoft\Bilbulon\Bilbulon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\AutoUnpack\AutoUnpack.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\FlashGet\flashget.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\EHShell.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SNDVOL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\TurboFTP\TurboFTP.exe
C:\Program Files\TurboFTP\TurboFTP.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.il/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: IE7pro BHO - {00011268-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Babylon Client] C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [D-Link AirPlus G] C:\Program Files\D-Link\AirPlus G\AirGCFG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ANIWZCS2Service] C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\WZCSLDR2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Flashget] C:\Program Files\FlashGet\flashget.exe /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bilbulon] c:\program files\EcoSoft\Bilbulon\Bilbulon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [muBlinder] F:\Desktop\muBlinder\muBlinder.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoUnpack] "C:\Program Files\AutoUnpack\AutoUnpack.exe " /minimize
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ICQ] "C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe" silent
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &הורד באמצעות פלאש-גט - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &הורד הכל באמצעות פלאש-גט - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ייצוא אל Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate with &Babylon - res://C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Utils\BabylonIEPI.dll/Translate.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: התאמה אישית לתפריט לחצן ימני - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: מילוי טפסים - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: סרגל הכלים של רובופורם - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: שמירת טפסים - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: IE7pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE7pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: שלח אל OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ש&לח אל OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: מילוי טפסים - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: מילוי טפסים - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: שמירה - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: שמירת טפסים - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: רובופורם - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: סרגל הכלים של רובופורם - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1190832761515
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1190836962500
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u2-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1.0\adialhk.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: ANIWZCSd Service (ANIWZCSdService) - Alpha Networks Inc. - C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\ANIWZCSdS.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: TurboFTP Sync Service (TBFTPSyncService) - TurboSoft,Inc - C:\Program Files\TurboFTP\tftpsvc.exe

--
End of file - 14211 bytes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open IE, Tools, Internet Options, Security tab. Click the *Reset all zones to default level* button.


----------



## sam1441 (Sep 12, 2007)

johnwill 

Thank u much for ur kind help.

Meanwhile it's solved out, i have no idea what i did.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All's well that ends well. :grin:


----------

